

Offer HN: Web developer looking to volunteer for non-profits - bnt

I am a full-stack web developer &#x2F; designer looking to help non-profits with basically anything web or mobile related. I&#x27;ve been doing web stuff for over 8 years now (full-stack: I write beautiful back and front-end code), and I work full-time as a front-end developer &#x2F; UI designer right now.<p>Areas that I can help:<p>* Custom apps and tools needed for your daily work (PHP, Ruby) (preferred)
* Blog setup, customisation, theming (Wordpress)
* iOS or Android apps<p>This is something I wanted to do for a long time and I finally feel I&#x27;m in the position to devote a part of my free time to. I can probably devote up to 20hrs&#x2F;week to this cause.<p>If you know a non-profit that could use help, please forward them my email.<p>Contact me at: epicawsm@gmail.com
======
wikwocket
Fantastic that you're able to do this, and willing! Have you considered
reaching out to local charities that you know? If you belong to a church,
there will probably be various groups in their network.

Might be easier to see what a group needs if you can meet them in person. Also
might be a good way to reach groups that aren't checking HN all day. :)

------
suffan15
I am the Director of international non profit , located in Ghana, We are
looking for a volunteer to create and design a website for our NGO. Any one
who want to help us can contact us on this e- mail address :
seekpeace16@yahoo.com. Thank you.

------
gedn
The Tor website needs some help.

[https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-website-needs-your-
help](https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-website-needs-your-help)

------
gault8121
This is Peter from Quill. I just sent out an email. Check my comment history
to learn a bit more about Quill.

